# HTML for putting pictures on the side



## cycler (Jun 25, 2006)

I want to run a page of clickable images on my new website (store) and put text alongside to say what they are.
I've looked on the HTML sites but I don't see the code for that.
I am able to get a picture on the side and put text next to it but it is right next to it and I don't know how to get several lines of text there.

What I've got so far is

"]
<a href="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a42/wrdsandmusic/100_1796a.jpg" target="_blank">
 * John Michael Montgomery

but if I add a second line of text it comes out under the picture, not next to it but under the first line the way that I want it.


  John Michael Montgomery

John Michael Montgomery

How do I get it the way that I want?
Thanks!*


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

Hi cycler,
Do you have a link to your actual page? What you're looking for is for the text to float to the right of the picture, correct? Try something like this:


```
<a href="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a42/wrdsandmusic/100_1796a.jpg" target="_blank">
<img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a42/wrdsandmusic/th_100_1796a.jpg"></a> 

<p style="float:right;">John Michael Montgomery
<BR> John Michael Montgomery</p>
```
That might not be exactly what you need since I don't know how much width you have to work with and whether there's any other content on the page. Let us know if it doesn't do what you need.


----------



## cycler (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm not able to link to the page right now but what you gave me is the right idea but it's too far to the side and below the picture.
Do you know that site where you test HTML and then you're able to let someone else see it? If I put my page there then you'll be able to see the whole thing.
I'll look for it, too.


----------



## cycler (Jun 25, 2006)

This is the link to the HTML Praxtice board so you'll be able to see what I've done 
http://PracticeWriter.com/vu/?2CBC9


----------



## eric_sc (Sep 17, 2007)

if you don't want the text to wrap, a good way to organize your page would be a table with two or more columns. i can assist you in coding one if you need help... just respond


----------



## cycler (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks - I attempted using a table but I didn't like how it looked but I might not be doing it right.


----------

